# what is china answer to (early) Swans



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What is the loudest non metal band in china, i seen article on swans in chinese so perhaps china has that kinda sound .Grumpy , pessimistic , grim brutal skronk...

Something doomy and sludgy, but whiteout death metal voice??

What are the chinese heavyweight bands in the same league?
What is china basically loudest band that is slow grinding?

Im not a metal head but i like fews doom and sludge band and brutal noise-rock.Have a nice days folks that about it.


----------

